# Question about Brush Bandit 150xp



## mikemcC (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey guys I just bought a 2001 Brush Bandit 150xp yesterday with 2100 hours with a JD diesel for only $5000 bucks. I couldnt pass up the deal so I brought it home. I have a question though about feeding logs in it. My other chipper is a rayco 6'' so its quite different from this one, but when I put the logs in the 150xp i have about a 10'' long piece that doesn't get chipped. It looks like thats the distance between the cutter disk and the feed wheels. Is this normal to have a piece left over? Other than that it chips pretty good but the bottom feed wheel sometimes gets hung up as well. Any reason this could be? Thanks guys for any help you can give me.


----------



## 911crash (Jul 10, 2009)

its normal just save some limbs to clean it out before shutting down if not the log could jam the disc when re-engaging the disc on start up


----------



## ArborquipSP (Jul 11, 2009)

It is normal for a piece to be left behind. Now the feed wheel stoping problem is most likly a piece of small wood about 1-2" around falling in between the feedwheel teeth on the bottom roller and getting caught at the floor plate. 
The fix we have come up with is adding extra feed wheel teeth to the bottom feed wheel. We weld new teeth in between the teeth that are already on the feedwheel and that closes the gap for wood pieces to fall in to. 

Scott


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 11, 2009)

mikemcC said:


> Hey guys I just bought a 2001 Brush Bandit 150xp yesterday with 2100 hours with a JD diesel for only $5000 bucks. I couldnt pass up the deal so I brought it home. I have a question though about feeding logs in it. My other chipper is a rayco 6'' so its quite different from this one, but when I put the logs in the 150xp i have about a 10'' long piece that doesn't get chipped. It looks like thats the distance between the cutter disk and the feed wheels. Is this normal to have a piece left over? Other than that it chips pretty good but the bottom feed wheel sometimes gets hung up as well. Any reason this could be? Thanks guys for any help you can give me.



Try and save some smaller brush to push the last log through. Also make sure the disk is turning when you start to engage the clutch, sometimes when you get to the next job if the chipper is pointed downhill those pieces of log slide forward and bind in the wheel. You dont want to be in the tree and have the ground guy smoking up that clutch - not fun! What I do is peek inside where the disk is by the bearing cover and make sure everything is turning while engaging the clutch.

Also check the keyways on the feed rollers, a good thing to replace anyway.

I'm on my second bandit, I just sold my last one for a grand less than I payed for it 12 years latter.


----------



## mikemcC (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks guys for all the help...this chipper is definitely a step up from our little 6'' rayco. Now all i have to do is sand it down and paint it.


----------

